# Cattle Guards



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Do they require a cattle guard shack?

Cattle guards are, of course, horizontal steel rails placed at fence openings, in dug-out places in the roads adjacent to highways (sometimes across highways), to prevent cattle from crossing. For some reason the cattle will not step on the guards, probably because they fear getting their feet caught between the rails.

A few months ago, President Obama received a report that there were over 100,000 cattle guards in Colorado. Because Colorado ranchers had protested his proposed changes in grazing policies, he ordered the Secretary of the Interior to fire half of the guards immediately. Before the Interior Secretary could respond and presumably straighten him out, Vice-President, Joe Biden intervened with a request that before any guards were fired, they be given six months of retraining.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

An oldie but goodie! I'm surprised it took this long for it to resurface with the names of this administration. Still good though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I get it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's because it was Clear and Transparent >


----------

